# Commencal Supreme DH V2 mit 160cm



## UpDown (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es hier einen Commencal Supreme DH V2 S/M (2012) Besitzer, der um die 1,60m groß ist?

1)Laut Angaben von Commencal ist das die kleinste zu empfehlende Körpergröße. Da wir nicht probesitzen und -fahren können, wie groß fällt es aus und wie handlich ist es noch mit der Körpergröße?
2) Wie schwer ist das Rad (Realgewicht) in Serienausstattung?
3) Wie groß ist die Überstandshöhe?

Wäre schön, wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte.

Ciao UpDown


----------

